# Problem with printing sg400



## Vsmith77 (Jul 11, 2018)

Tonight when I printed the blue and green parts of my image had significant banding. I did a nozzle check and head cleaning and now all that prints is yellow! The cartridges are still at least 1/4 full or more. Any ideas on what might be going on? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

It sounds like the cyan nozzles are clogged. I would perform a head cleaning.

Here's how: (page 47)

[media]https://www.heatpressnation.com/media/user-guides/Sawgrass/Sawgrass-SG400-SG800-User-Guide.pdf[/media]


----------



## Vsmith77 (Jul 11, 2018)

THANKS. As mentioned I already did a head cleaning...should I need to do more than one?


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

You may have to do it multiple times or try the head flushing. Either way, the cyan is clogged or not printing correctly. If it gets better on the nozzle check after each cleaning, then I would continue until the check prints correctly. A complete nozzle check print is what you are looking for. Any broken or missing lines will mean that the head is partially or completely clogged. The cleaning process will use ink from ALL colors, so make sure that you have more cartridges on hand. You won't want to go through the cleaning process to run out of ink and have to do it all again.


----------



## Vsmith77 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks twisted Grafix. You referred to a page number in your previous post...where can I find this?


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

The link that was in my previous post below the "Here's How", but I guess it didn't show it, so here it is again:

https://www.heatpressnation.com/media/user-guides/Sawgrass/Sawgrass-SG400-SG800-User-Guide.pdf


It says to do up to 5 head cleanings and up to 1 flush. If you need to go further, contact Sawgrass.

Hopefully, you can get it all cleaned up soon!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

How old is the printer? Any errors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

